# Buying a holiday home?



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

We are thinking of buying a holiday home in Estepona. Some of you will recognise me from being on/off the forum over the last few years. We have decided to be sensible and stay in the UK but maybe buy a holiday home in the next couple of years. 

Does anyone have advice of where to start with research on the buying process? Maybe a book or website to start us off. We would probably prefer a property in the centre or old town. We usually stay at the port but find it a bit 'English' (no offence)! Planning on doing plenty of research and fact finding before taking the plunge - this is a big move for us as a family so needs to be the right one. 

Does anyone know what the market's like just now? We wouldn't mind a property that needs done up - that's our business at home. Is there a problem with bringing tradesmen over from UK or is it easy to find good reliable workers here? So many questions...!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

chica escocesa said:


> We are thinking of buying a holiday home in Estepona. Some of you will recognise me from being on/off the forum over the last few years. We have decided to be sensible and stay in the UK but maybe buy a holiday home in the next couple of years.
> 
> Does anyone have advice of where to start with research on the buying process? Maybe a book or website to start us off. We would probably prefer a property in the centre or old town. We usually stay at the port but find it a bit 'English' (no offence)! Planning on doing plenty of research and fact finding before taking the plunge - this is a big move for us as a family so needs to be the right one.
> 
> Does anyone know what the market's like just now? We wouldn't mind a property that needs done up - that's our business at home. Is there a problem with bringing tradesmen over from UK or is it easy to find good reliable workers here? So many questions...!


I saw a lovely old property in the casco antiguo at €250k, needs work. Most of the town centre properties are as you are probably aware pisos in not very attractive blocks but with attractive adosados especially in the Parque Calvario area. I have two friends who own real estate agencies in Estepona, one of whom sells a lot of town centre property around the €70 - €150k price level.
I cannot think of any advantage to be had in bringing over workmen. There are plenty of skilled local tradespeople who will be au fait with regulations applicable to reformas.
I have lived within Estepona city limits ( not port side) for seven years, know it well and love it. Can't think of a better place to live. It has been greatly improved over the past four years by a very energetic Alcalde. We shall be moving to a property five minutes from the town centre in a couple of years.


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

I guess it's just knowing workers and feeling comfortable with them. 250 is a bit heavy for us as a holiday home - probably more the 150 mark I would say. Looking for 2 beds with a nice balcony/terrace. Want to know more about the buying process itself - do you know of any sources of independent advice (except the forum)?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

chica escocesa said:


> I guess it's just knowing workers and feeling comfortable with them. 250 is a bit heavy for us as a holiday home - probably more the 150 mark I would say. Looking for 2 beds with a nice balcony/terrace. Want to know more about the buying process itself - do you know of any sources of independent advice (except the forum)?


Pity the likes of you aren't looking in our neck of the woods, I have one that fits your specifications, and with a garage space, 150 paces from the ocean. Still never mind, maybe one day when things have picked up somewhat more.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You will need a good local lawyer who will guide you through the process which is not overly complicated ....most posters on this Forum have successfully navigated it.
Not sure what you are looking for or how well you know Estepona but as I said the town centre is mainly apartments and town houses. Few immigrants choose to live in the centre, most prefer more spacious apartments with shared gardens and pools to the east and west of town or large houses in the campo a ten minute drive from the centre.
Apartments in the centre tend to be fairly small although there are newer ones which are more light and airy. I rather like the area around the new orchidarium, Avenida de Andalucia/ Calle Terrazza.
It all depends whatyou are looking for. Estepona town centre is quite compact with commercial activity and residential areas close together. Houses in the old town don't come on the market often but are well over €150 k. 
You could try googling CasaMarin, they have a good selection of centre properties.


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Hepa...I fear El Hierro may be a bit too tranquilo for us...and maybe not easy to get to from Escocia for our holidays! I think we are not too picky....easy walk to the beach, decent size (80 metres squared at least), not too pokey. A decent sized terrace or balcony. A 'nice' town centre apartment block would do (don't want to be surrounded by undesirables if you know what I mean)!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

chica escocesa said:


> Hi Hepa...I fear El Hierro may be a bit too tranquilo for us...and maybe not easy to get to from Escocia for our holidays! I think we are not too picky....easy walk to the beach, decent size (80 metres squared at least), not too pokey. A decent sized terrace or balcony. A 'nice' town centre apartment block would do (don't want to be surrounded by undesirables if you know what I mean)!


A friend used to drive here from Scotland, but I know what you mean, the Boom Boom of discos can only be heard in certain places here, and the English speakers are almost unknown, however during the springtime we do get an influx of very nice people from Southern Ireland, who arrive for walking tours and the world famous scuba diving that we have.


----------

